# Igf1-Lr3



## JJB1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I've run Igf1-Lr3 many different ways.
This time I decided to try low dose, 30mcg, run systemically via subcutaneous injection preworkout with a big carb meal.
Yesterday, I noticed my endurance was way, way up, but I couldn't be sure if it was directly caused by the igf1-Lr3.
Now, I am absolutely sure the Lr3 is the reason.
Yesterday, I trained legs and I never got winded, or the usual nausea I get when I train legs. I was going and going with little rest and never got tired.
This never ever happens for me with legs. The only reason I ended my leg workout was my tendons were flat out done and I felt I would get hurt if I continued to do more sets of presses.
 Today, I did the same amount of Igf1-Lr3 preworkout, 30mcg, with a big carb meal.  I trained with my friend who is in great shape. He just graduated from the police academy this week, so his endurance is very high due to all the running they do.
He couldn't keep up with me. We trained traps, back, rear delts, and calves. 
I kept the pace at very little rest and I never got tired. I could have trained all day. This is the opposite of my normal state of training. I normally have very little endurance and use long rest times in between sets. The pump was ridiculous!!!
This batch of Igf1-Lr3 is the best I have had.


Here is my new protocol:


UPON WAKING:
100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg cjc NO DAC.
25mg exemestane 


1 hour PREWORKOUT:
100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg cjc NO DAC


IMMEDIATELY PREWORKOUT:
30mcg IGF1-Lr3
25mg tadalafil 


POST WORKOUT:
200mcg Hexarelin 


BEFORE BED:
25mg MK-677
9mg melatonin 


*** on arm days preworkout, 2-3 days a week, I take 30mcg PGE1 in each bicep, split in the inner and outer head


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 20, 2015)

um never noticed that from igf but for me it is a miracle for my joint pain I can lift work out pain free when on igf-lr3 and when not on it I can barley work out from the pain it all so helps keep me lean it burns fat like crazy. a little gear a little iflr3 and a splash of hgh a day and I am golden.


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 20, 2015)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> um never noticed that from igf but for me it is a miracle for my joint pain I can lift work out pain free when on igf-lr3 and when not on it I can barley work out from the pain it all so helps keep me lean it burns fat like crazy. a little gear a little iflr3 and a splash of hgh a day and I am golden.


So you notice it too? 
I notice recovery since adding Igf1-Lr3 is the fastest I could imagine. I thought recovery was fast with mk-677, but having both in my system plus ghrp2, Hexarelin, and cjc no DAC have my body feeling incredible. I normally limp all the time because my knee that had a quad tear fixed is really getting bad now that's it's been 10 years post surgery. I noticed yesterday I was able to walk upstairs without wincing in pain like usual. My bad hip wasn't popping either. My normal aches and pain in my delt feel much better. Igf1-Lr3 must reduce swelling systemically. I'm going to keep the dose at 30mcg preworkout and hope I can get these same effects long term.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 20, 2015)

yea I don't know how it works I would like it if some of our smarter mem here could find out but igf helps with pain like nothing else .npp/deca helps some but no where near like igflr3.


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 20, 2015)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea I don't know how it works I would like it if some of our smarter mem here could find out but igf helps with pain like nothing else .npp/deca helps some but no where near like igflr3.


I'm noticing the same thing. It feels like the swelling that presses against nerves and causes pain is reduced.

This is the 3rd workout in a row where the pump was abnormally good, and my endurance was high. I again was able to train with very little rest, and did giant sets of chest with several delt exercises. 30mcg Igf1-Lr3 is the lowest dose I've tried and it is working incredibly well. Maybe Dave Polumbo was on to something about keeping Lr3 dose very low so receptors don't burn out.


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 21, 2015)

It funny that not all igf1-Lr3 feels the same to me. I love this batch I got. I really energizes me. I train with minimal rest doing lots of super sets which is uncommon for me since I've never had good endurance. I think the lower dose is the way to go. Higher doses made me tired. 


I definitely notice reduced inflammation throughout my body. All my aches and pains in the joints feel improved. The pump has been legendary with the 30mcg igf1-Lr3 and 25mg tadalafil preworkout after a big carb meal.


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Igf1-Lr3 is quickly becoming my favorite peptide. 30mcg only on workout days makes it pretty affordable too. I notice extremely fast healing in between workouts, legendary pumps, and reduced inflammation in my joints.  Workout intensity is much enhanced.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 24, 2015)

What do you think about igf des?


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 25, 2015)

I haven't tried des yet.


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm about to go hit chest. I'm making 75 grams of carbs from steamed brown rice with 10 ounces extra lean ground turkey breast, two slices of fat free cheese, and two ounces of mixed nuts. I'll take my 30mcg Igf1-Lr3 immediately after subcutaneously, and hit the gym. I take 25mg tadalafil sublingually on the way to the gym. This is a recipe for a massive pump. I also just started inject anadrol so this should be fun!


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 28, 2015)

I had the best chest workout last night. My delts felted lubed up from the Igf1-Lr3. They feel much better. I'm so glad. I did 7 chest exercises and two delt exercises. The pump and stretch felt intense. I truly think having a big carb meal with Lr3 preworkout makes all the difference. I have a friend at the gym who was saying he felt flat last night. He's on a higher dose of Lr3. I told him he has to double his carbs on Lr3 to get the most out of it. Lr3 burns through food fast. If you want all that nitrogen shuttled into the musckes then don't fear upping your carbs. You won't get fat. You'll just get bigger and harder.


----------



## wiseone (May 1, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> It funny that not all igf1-Lr3 feels the same to me. I love this batch I got. I really energizes me. I train with minimal rest doing lots of super sets which is uncommon for me since I've never had good endurance. I think the lower dose is the way to go. Higher doses made me tired.
> 
> 
> I definitely notice reduced inflammation throughout my body. All my aches and pains in the joints feel improved. The pump has been legendary with the 30mcg igf1-Lr3 and 25mg tadalafil preworkout after a big carb meal.



Hello JJ,
Can u say where u got your igf1-Lr3 since you sound very pleased with the quality or does that have to be in a private message?
Any help would be greatly appreciated and thanks for your post. Their filled with some great info.


----------



## JJB1 (May 1, 2015)

wiseone said:


> Hello JJ,
> Can u say where u got your igf1-Lr3 since you sound very pleased with the quality or does that have to be in a private message?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated and thanks for your post. Their filled with some great info.


I get all my peptides from superiorpeptide.com
I am a rep.
My 45% off code is JJ45
i really think low dose is the way to go if you want your igf1 receptors to keep clean enough to run it long term, which is my goal.  In the past I dosed Igf1-Lr3 too high which only made it work well for a week or so. By only using 30mcg preworkout the effects are not finishing at all.


----------



## rambo99 (May 13, 2015)

I dropped 8 pounds in 2 days on LR3 and GH dosed together.

It's crazy!! I look very vascular and hard again. 

Monday I weighed 198.6lbs.
Tuesday I weighed 193.0lbs.
This morning I weighed in at 190.6lbs!!

My midsection looks much tighter.


----------



## JJB1 (May 13, 2015)

I upped my preworkout tadalafil to 37.5mg and my Igf1-Lr3 to 60mcg. This chest pump is insane!!!


----------



## rambo99 (May 15, 2015)

The combo of gh and LR3 has increased recovery quite a bit for me. I've been doing a good job of sticking to kashi go lean cereal or oh yeah! victory bars when I have cravings for something sweet so I've been getting in a bit more protein then usual. I have also been sleeping very deep which has been great however I keep missing my gym alarm and work alarm and wake up late so that's the downside.


----------



## rambo99 (May 16, 2015)

The vascularity on LR3 is like no other for me. I'm seeing veins in areas I've never had veins before. 

My arms look sick!! This is no pump or anything, just after work after taking a shower.


----------



## SuperLift (May 17, 2015)

Thats a solid peptide stack! I like that!


----------



## JJB1 (May 18, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> The vascularity on LR3 is like no other for me. I'm seeing veins in areas I've never had veins before.
> 
> My arms look sick!! This is no pump or anything, just after work after taking a shower.


Looking great Big Rambo!!!
There's nothing like stacking Igf1-Lr3 and pge1 injected into the arms preworkout, plus tadalafil sublingual.


----------



## JJB1 (May 19, 2015)

I beginning to think igf1 receptors clear out faster than previously thought. I took Igf1-Lr3 5 days in a row starting at 30mcg last Monday and progressing in dose each day until I hit 110mcg on Friday. I took Saturday and Sunday off from the gym and Igf1/Lr3. Last night I took 50mcg Igf1-Lr3 subQ after dinner and went and trained chest and delts. The pump felt incredible, just like when I began Lr3 a month ago. I'm going to keep running this long term. I stopped mk677 and added oxytocin before bed in its place. My mid section finally dropped all the turtle shell bloat and looks summer ready. I'm also taking 100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg cjc no DAC upon waking and mid afternoon. This look is what I was wanting. Everything looks streamline.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (May 21, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> I get all my peptides from superiorpeptide.com
> I am a rep.
> My 45% off code is JJ45
> i really think low dose is the way to go if you want your igf1 receptors to keep clean enough to run it long term, which is my goal.  In the past I dosed Igf1-Lr3 too high which only made it work well for a week or so. By only using 30mcg preworkout the effects are not finishing at all.


Yes,i have run superior IGF-1 r3 but like you at 100mcg not 30 but I have hygetropin hgh to run along w/ the lr3 I will try 30 pre work out,but hit hgh bedtime right!


----------



## JJB1 (May 22, 2015)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Yes,i have run superior IGF-1 r3 but like you at 100mcg not 30 but I have hygetropin hgh to run along w/ the lr3 I will try 30 pre work out,but hit hgh bedtime right!


It seems the new protocol is to actually take the igf1-Lr3 and HGH at the same time. They synergistically work together.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (May 22, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> It seems the new protocol is to actually take the igf1-Lr3 and HGH at the same time. They synergistically work together.


OK,so a full vial of LR3 should provide 33 days worth at 30mcgs right,i have a brand new vial of superior LR3 left over from my peptide run,a few months ago,wondering if I should get another one,my cycle is getting set up for 20 wks,now with your discount code what will a bottle cost me,normal 69 dollars,or normal 100 dollars!


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (May 22, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> I had the best chest workout last night. My delts felted lubed up from the Igf1-Lr3. They feel much better. I'm so glad. I did 7 chest exercises and two delt exercises. The pump and stretch felt intense. I truly think having a big carb meal with Lr3 preworkout makes all the difference. I have a friend at the gym who was saying he felt flat last night. He's on a higher dose of Lr3. I told him he has to double his carbs on Lr3 to get the most out of it. Lr3 burns through food fast. If you want all that nitrogen shuttled into the musckes then don't fear upping your carbs. You won't get fat. You'll just get bigger and harder.


I always have a preworkout drink w/30 gram whey protein,the carbs are from Vitargo 70 grams,than off to workout,but my drive is 45 min.so can I still drink my carb mix and hit my Lr3 same time,other wise I will have to load pin and take with me,but hate to pin in parking lot of my gym.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (May 22, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> It seems the new protocol is to actually take the igf1-Lr3 and HGH at the same time. They synergistically work together.


So preworkout,carb cocktail,IGF-1 LR3 and hgh 2iu. ok will give a try.


----------



## JJB1 (May 23, 2015)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> So preworkout,carb cocktail,IGF-1 LR3 and hgh 2iu. ok will give a try.


That should be one hell of a good protocol.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (May 24, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> That should be one hell of a good protocol.


So does that sound ok brother?


----------



## JJB1 (May 26, 2015)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> So does that sound ok brother?


It sounds great to me.


----------



## JJB1 (May 28, 2015)

I love doing giant sets while on Igf1-Lr3 and tadalafil. The tightness all over is a great feeling. Last night I found some methyltrienolone I had and took one drop. It felt like adrenaline. I did a non stop rotation of chest, bis, and tris. The overall pump felt amazing. I kept my Igf1-Lr3 dose at 50mcg and tadalafil at 25mg. My methyltrienolone dose I'm guessing was around 200mcg.


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 1, 2015)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> So does that sound ok brother?


How is the Igf1-Lr3 stacked with HGH going?


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 4, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> I've run Igf1-Lr3 many different ways.
> This time I decided to try low dose, 30mcg, run systemically via subcutaneous injection preworkout with a big carb meal.
> Yesterday, I noticed my endurance was way, way up, but I couldn't be sure if it was directly caused by the igf1-Lr3.
> Now, I am absolutely sure the Lr3 is the reason.
> ...


You did not say when you run hgh or with stomach full or empty.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 4, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> How is the Igf1-Lr3 stacked with HGH going?


Still putting the contents togeather for my 20 wk blast,its going to be test E and EQ  for oil,superdrol and tbol for orals,and HGH and IGF1-lr3  waiting on growth now,and I will let you know how its going,most likely I will get in touch w/you bro for the IGF-1 LR3,thanks for this tip,sounds solid.


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 4, 2015)

mnmsnowbeast...Sounds good. I tried to pm you but you inbox is full. You can use my 50% off code at superiorpeptide.com that I give to friends, to order you igf1-Lr3.My 50% code is 50FRIEND


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 5, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> mnmsnowbeast...Sounds good. I tried to pm you but you inbox is full. You can use my 50% off code at superiorpeptide.com that I give to friends, to order you igf1-Lr3.My 50% code is 50FRIEND


Thanks bro,i will empty incoming box. thanks


----------



## Swoletra (Jun 11, 2015)

Would like to give IGF1 and Mk 677 a longer run, but man that stack seems like it'd add up quick on cost! I do also notice a lot of batch inconsistencies with all peptides.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 11, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> I had the best chest workout last night. My delts felted lubed up from the Igf1-Lr3. They feel much better. I'm so glad. I did 7 chest exercises and two delt exercises. The pump and stretch felt intense. I truly think having a big carb meal with Lr3 preworkout makes all the difference. I have a friend at the gym who was saying he felt flat last night. He's on a higher dose of Lr3. I told him he has to double his carbs on Lr3 to get the most out of it. Lr3 burns through food fast. If you want all that nitrogen shuttled into the musckes then don't fear upping your carbs. You won't get fat. You'll just get bigger and harder.


Now,this is done at same time as hgh is injected,correct,so 75 grms carbs,subq hgh and 30mcg igfi-l3,why is it,so many so called exsperts tell you to do hgh and pepes on empty gut,but you guys are having so much luck,i am trying your set up,as soon as my growth comes in.  thanks


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 11, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> mnmsnowbeast...Sounds good. I tried to pm you but you inbox is full. You can use my 50% off code at superiorpeptide.com that I give to friends, to order you igf1-Lr3.My 50% code is 50FRIEND


I have another bro who gets hgh for us,but has never done peps,can he get in on your 50% code for his IGF1-l3


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 12, 2015)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Now,this is done at same time as hgh is injected,correct,so 75 grms carbs,subq hgh and 30mcg igfi-l3,why is it,so many so called exsperts tell you to do hgh and pepes on empty gut,but you guys are having so much luck,i am trying your set up,as soon as my growth comes in.  thanks


Some studies suggest that the insulin release caused by consuming carbs will blunt the HGH release from a GHRH like cjcDAC, cjc no DAC, and tesamorelin. They believe fat and carbs even blunt the HGH release from ghrp's. I don't fear it because a guy at another forum I am on did serum HGH blood work on ghrp2 with cjc no DAC and the HGH release was identical after eating a huge meal with fats and carbs as it was on an empty stomach.


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 12, 2015)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> I have another bro who gets hgh for us,but has never done peps,can he get in on your 50% code for his IGF1-l3


Sure. The code is good year round for as many uses as you want. Give it to all your friends.


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been playing with various doses of Lr3 preworkout all the way up to 120mcg. I truly feel 30mcg subQ is all that is needed to get an enhanced workout with a great pump and better muscle endurance.​


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 18, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> How is the Igf1-Lr3 stacked with HGH going?


Just got my greytops in,and started it along with your IGF1 preworkout,i will tell you tomorrow,this is my first day,thanks brother for some solid advise,and when I need more IGF1 you will be the brother I run to lol I do have a vial of each of your ghp2 and ghp6 should I run the 2 upon waking up,first thing in morning?


----------

